# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van der Zee (Almere)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van der Zee

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum De Notekraker, Huisartsen, Almere

Adres: Wim Kanplein 1, Almere

Website: www.gezondheidscentrumnotekraker.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van der Zee*

----------

